
Improving Notifications for Everyone - todsacerdoti
https://github.blog/2020-04-22-improving-notifications-for-everyone/
======
wildpeaks
At a time where people have less mental bandwidth than usual due to current
events, forcing a noisy UI on everyone might not be the best move.

~~~
wildpeaks
A core issue is it ignores there are different reasons why one subscribes to
notifications:

\- keeping an eye on future evolutions: each notification doesn't matter much,
this is more about trends

\- smaller (or merely private) repos where every single notification is
extremely important

Now the big repos drown the small important ones, and each page shows less
actionable information at a glance, so it takes longer to do the same things,
and it's easy to overlook something important.

